# The 312Bh Is Awesome--Just A Few Questions From Our First Trip....



## Btshudy (Feb 27, 2011)

We loved every minute in our new 312BH--incredible floor plan and we love all the new space. We used the outdoor kitchen all weekend. 
Here are some questions/observations, appreciate your feedback:

1. Can you keep just the fan on? Fan only runs in "auto" mode even though there is a fan setting. We like the white noise at night. Would a new thermostat resolve this? 
2. The grill hose line is too short. Odd. Anybody else have similar problem? It reaches the grill, but you have to fold the grill behind the camper to make it reach.

Can't wait to do more camping!!!!

-Beth


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Btshudy said:


> We loved every minute in our new 312BH--incredible floor plan and we love all the new space. We used the outdoor kitchen all weekend.
> Here are some questions/observations, appreciate your feedback:
> 
> 1. Can you keep just the fan on? Fan only runs in "auto" mode even though there is a fan setting. We like the white noise at night. Would a new thermostat resolve this?
> ...


We keep our fan running on our unit without the A/C or heat on. Similar story with us, we like the white noise. 
Grill hose is very short on ours as well, not sure why they couldn't have added an x-tra ft to solve the problem. Luckily, ours is just barely long enough.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

My heater fan won't run unless the heat is on even if the fan mode is set to on. If I remember right the a/c fan will run even if the compressor isn't running.

My hose was also to short but thanks to a few here that pointed it out I was ready when I did the PDI. It took the dealer about a week to come up with a new hose but glad he did. I love the outdoor kitchen!


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

We just brought a Vornado fan with us for white noise. Small in size, plenty of power when it's needed.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations. The only fan that works for when you only want fan, is the one in the AC unit, the furnace fan only works when your thermostat actually calls for heat. The gas hose is a well know issue. My dealer gave me an extension hose, as I checked it during the PDI, also. I was going to add about a 6-8" pipe nipple ahead of that quick connect for the grill, but oddly, when I went out the other day to tear into it, the hose was all of a sudden long enough. I know it sounds strange, and I did post the other day to see if anyone else had experienced that. I wish I'd taken a picture to show everyone.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

X47 on the hose!


----------



## kmonty1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Btshudy said:


> We loved every minute in our new 312BH--incredible floor plan and we love all the new space. We used the outdoor kitchen all weekend.
> Here are some questions/observations, appreciate your feedback:
> 
> 1. Can you keep just the fan on? Fan only runs in "auto" mode even though there is a fan setting. We like the white noise at night. Would a new thermostat resolve this?
> ...


1. Mine did not either, I just installed a Hunter digital thermostat and it allows me to run just the fan. It was $34 at Walmart. It also will switch between A/C and Heat when needed and it comes with a separate remote thermometer. It took me about 15 min to install.

2. Mine fits fine, did you maybe get the grill and stove line mixed up. Maybe my dealer just made sure I had a long enough one for me.


----------



## Btshudy (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the feedback. 
Dealer sent us an extension for our propane line. 
We will try the fan in AC mode or buy a Hunter Dig. Therm.....This forum is so helpful!



kmonty1 said:


> We loved every minute in our new 312BH--incredible floor plan and we love all the new space. We used the outdoor kitchen all weekend.
> Here are some questions/observations, appreciate your feedback:
> 
> 1. Can you keep just the fan on? Fan only runs in "auto" mode even though there is a fan setting. We like the white noise at night. Would a new thermostat resolve this?
> ...


1. Mine did not either, I just installed a Hunter digital thermostat and it allows me to run just the fan. It was $34 at Walmart. It also will switch between A/C and Heat when needed and it comes with a separate remote thermometer. It took me about 15 min to install.

2. Mine fits fine, did you maybe get the grill and stove line mixed up. Maybe my dealer just made sure I had a long enough one for me.
[/quote]


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

i have a question sort of related to this. we camp during the winter and also like the white noise. if you just run the furnace the noise stops when the thermostat stops calling for heat.

To have white noise all the time i have run the a/c fan at the same time as the furnace. this helps with the white noise and also circulation. but am i wasting heat by doing this? with the fan "On" does it pull air in from outside or push air from inside out? or does it just recirculate the inside air?


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

I think the ac unit just recycles the air already in the trailer so I do not think you will be wasting heat.

One thing we do is to run two electric heaters at each end of the trailer, the noise of the gas furnace is just too loud when it kicks on, it wakes my wife up. You do have to be careful with the electric heats though, best to get ones that have different power setting as both run at half power and I also installed an addition power cord which plugs in to the posts 15/20a socket if the site has it.

The two electric heaters kept the trailer nice and warm, we something use the gas furnace to help get the trailer temp up when we first arrive. Last year whilst traveling the lowest temp we camped in was about 26 to 28 degrees during the night. Had to blow out the water hose but that's another story...

You can overload the circuits if you are not careful.
Dave


----------

